# I wonder if the A frames legal :-)



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

Maybe I should have posted this in the RV section, but hey, I wonder if do this to my Hymer someone on here would question the legality of the A frame :hathat35:


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

er....


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

What's in the trailer??


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

spare tyres?


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Grandma and the rest of the family.
Like to see them travelling down the M1 !!!!!!


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Maybe the wife's walk in wardrobe. :lol: :? :lol:


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

CatherineandSteve said:


> Maybe the wife's walk in wardrobe. :lol: :? :lol:


Blimey your wife travels light


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Just imagine the cost of toll roads with it!


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Great rig for Cornwall :lol: 

I noted the soundtrack was Scotjimlands road tune, and he tows too, all he needs is an A frame for his trailer/car and it could be him.


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

jimjam said:


> I noted the soundtrack was Scotjimlands road tune, and he tows too


Here is another one, Ideal solution for MandyandDave..






Although titled.. "Crazy things on the Road"? I'm not not sure which is more bizarre, the Motorhome or the occupants of the car filming it. (It might just be me, but does anyone else think WTF when the camera pans around 180 degrees to show the folk in the car at the end)

Cheers


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

It could catch on! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> Maybe I should have posted this in the RV section, but hey, I wonder if do this to my Hymer someone on here would question the legality of the A frame


Depends whether it's braked or not :violent1: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

